# News Release



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

USDA-APHIS-VS WILL HOLD 4 PUBLIC MEETINGS IN MAY AND JUNE
VS is proposing to make important changes in its bovine tuberculosis program


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

http;//www.aphis.usda.gov---- newsroom has info


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Her's the link.

May 19, Lansing, Mich. 
Causeway Bay Hotel and Convention Center
6820 South Cedar Street
Lansing, Mich. 48911-6907


http://www.aphis.usda.gov/newsroom/2011/05/tb_meeting.shtml


----------

